# Coke... always



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

I was just looking at some cars in the showroom and saw a car that had some battery acid leaks on it and l fingered I'd share my solution for that with you all (maybe it's old news to some, but hopefully it will be useful to someone...). Plain old Coca-Cola is excellent for removing battery acid leaks. Really all you have to do is just pour it on and watch it work. OK sometimes a little agitation with a wire brush helps even more, but usually it's completely dissolved after dousing it once or twice with "the real thing". Hope it helps someone .


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Say the same thing on Mythbusters..........:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

HC1001 said:


> Say the same thing on Mythbusters..........:thumb:


Well I actually did it when I was in the US Army. I was an M1 Abrams grease monkey and we did it a few times... hmm I wonder what one of those puppies would look like with a swanky, polished paint job on it...


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Coca cola removes battery acid? Just think what it does to your insides!


----------



## pugben (Jun 23, 2008)

would it remove aluminum corrosion, i need to try and clean up the aluminum bits oin my engine and gear box


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

its good for cleaning old engines up, really removes all the grease and oil and **** like that.


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

Any truth in the rumour that flat coka cola is good for removing oil stains from block paving?


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Stick a dirty 2 pence piece in a glass and fill with coke. Have a look after leaving it overnight and you will see what coke can do. My internals must be immaculate!!!!!!! :lol::lol::lol: Or ready to collapse!!!!


----------



## evolution8ster (Jun 23, 2008)

Stick a pain old tooth in coke overnight and see what happens! 

It has Phosphoric acid in it I think, hence the ability to degrease metals - probably a better use than drinking it!


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

G3 Matt said:


> Any truth in the rumour that flat coka cola is good for removing oil stains from block paving?


my mate seemed to think so when it saved his ass from "an old man kick in....."


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

imagine what it does to your stomach...:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's what Coke can do for you, good reading this: http://nutritionresearchcenter.org/...s-to-your-body-if-you-drink-a-coke-right-now/


----------



## ozzyboy (Jul 14, 2008)

can also be used to unsieze engines.pour into the top of the pistons.leave overnight.next day they should be free.
great for your stomach.


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

G3 Matt said:


> Any truth in the rumour that flat coka cola is good for removing oil stains from block paving?


dunno about that one, as i've only ever heard of using it fresh so the carbonation does most of the work. (just imagine what it does to your insides!)

but I do know that flat coke, or coke syrup will ease an upset stomach lol


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Gary-360 said:


> Here's what Coke can do for you, good reading this: http://nutritionresearchcenter.org/...s-to-your-body-if-you-drink-a-coke-right-now/


Wade Merideth! Not doctor, you might notice, just plain old wade, who has a little idea what he is talking about, but not a lot. Comparing coca cola to heroin? Honestly! All of what he said there is true, but it's the same thing when you drink coffee, or anything that has caffeine and sugar in it. Load of hype is that website, and his supposed health blog!


----------



## Rikimaru (Aug 1, 2008)

I know a couple of guys in the US navy here in Japan and they used kool-aid for "swabbing the deck" as it were. Basically their equivalent of APC they reckon. Not sure what kind of concentration, should've asked 

Not sure if he was pulling my leg but that stuff sure seems plenty strong enough when i drink it.


----------



## Jules (May 21, 2006)

Rikimaru said:


> I know a couple of guys in the US navy here in Japan and they used kool-aid for "swabbing the deck" as it were. Basically their equivalent of APC they reckon. Not sure what kind of concentration, should've asked
> 
> Not sure if he was pulling my leg but that stuff sure seems plenty strong enough when i drink it.


I've heard a similar story in that the US Navy usued to use coke to de-grease and clean aircraft engines in WWII.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't believe everything about Coke but I do know (cus I've done it) that it beds in disc brakes on bikes! Seriously, squeeky useless new disc brakes...pour on some Coke..dab the brakes on...hey presto bedded in brakes! 

It also cleans coins etc...stick a dirty coin in coke and it shines them up nicely!

The amount of the stuff I drink...my insides should be gleaming.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

evolution8ster said:


> Stick a pain old tooth in coke overnight and see what happens!


Nothing they did it on mythbusters or braniac it just stained it but didn't dissolve it. Coke can clean things as it does contain acid but then so can degreaser and degreaser doesn't contain a load of sugar and syrup that makes everything sticky so why not just use degreaser?. I have heard of people soaking carb's in coke to remove petrol varnish of course they are leaving behind sugar varnish instead, carb cleaner did an equally good job. I suppose the only benefit I can see to using coke is the price, if it cleans driveways then that may be worth while.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Why go to the expense of buying coke. Boiling water poured over the area will do the same thing and saves you a trip to the shops


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Why go to the expense of buying coke. Boiling water poured over the area will do the same thing and saves you a trip to the shops


Yeah probably, I normally just chuck a load of sawdust on it, its free when you have a chainsaw!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

gt5500 said:


> Yeah probably, I normally just chuck a load of sawdust on it, its free when you have a chainsaw!


I meant for the battery acid not the driveway:lol:


----------



## WhiteStripes (Oct 16, 2008)

Used this method before. It works, and yeah it's quite scary.


----------



## tez162003 (Jul 22, 2008)

coca cola is strong stuff, so much so that the people who work in the factorys where the concentrate is used, have to wear protective clothing, i tend to not drink it now days


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

my younger brother drinks coke all the time, his teeth looked perfect untill he took a knock in the mouth. all his teeth shatter and dentist said the coke had hollowed them out.great stuff for cleaning metal tho


----------

